# LFS Story



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

This is what happened. I went to the place where I bought my piranha's last night to check some prices on on wet/dry's and a stand for my tank. After seeing the prices I think I'll try and make my own wet/dry with the help of Nathan's website. Anyway, they tried to talk me out of buying a wetdry for my 180 gallon, they said it wouldn't be necessary and would just be overkill. Then they tried to sell me an all-glass 180 gallon. I told them I wanted acrylic and they began bad mouthing acrylic like it was the worst material in the world, saying it would scratch more than glass. I knew what they were doing, cause they don't carry acrylic and they wanted to make a sale. I swear one of them was tweaking out as he was racing threw the store trying to find the items I was looking for. It was quite funny though. I don't fully respect that store anyway, this experience just solidified that feeling. After all, they have so many piranha's in there missing eyes and they look miserable. :veryangry: Just thought you might find this interesting. Oh yeah, they went against what you guys have been saying about UnderGravel filters too. They highly recommended one and couldn't see why anyone wouldn't be using one. Damn lfs.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I never listen to lfs. They just don't know anything. They will try to sell you something that you don't really need or something that isn't that good.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Without the UG, how are your ammonia and nitrite levels, right at 0 ppm I'm sure. When you do water changes do you notice a lot of solid wastes? What size tank and how many fish do you have?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

When I had my 13 caribe in my 220g there was some solid waste. I do 20% water change every week or 2. Plus my wet/dry is quite large for my tank. Everything thing is fine in my tank.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

How big is your wet/dry? I bought a 20 gallon tank to try and construct one of my own. Do you think that will be plenty large for a 180 gallon tank?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

My wet/dry measures 43in x 14in x 20in. Its a 52gallon. I have 35g worth of bio balls. It really big for the tank but I figure it would be better to get a large one. I think you should use a 29g but a 20g should work fine.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

it matters mostly upon what bio media you use, if you use cell pore bio media, you will need alot less space than if you were using bio balls, cell pore is the best choice if you want to save space and still have enough filtration.

I get the 1x9x9 sheets from big als I buy them in 2 packs for $30, 2 of those are good enough for a 125g tank so a 20g tank would be fine, thats what I use on a 125g


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Do you have any type of chemical filtration in your wet/dry?


----------

